# cage rust



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

so I just bought a cage off of kijiji and I'm pretty satisfied. The only thing is that some of the bars are starting to rust where the paint is chipped off. What can I use to paint/seal these spots? I'm not too worried about how it looks I just want it to be safe for mu babies.
Thanks!


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I can't remember what it's called, but if you talk to someone at a hardware store, they might know what I'm talking about. I think it would be with painting supplies. It's a thin liquid that you'd use if you were going to paint over a rusted surface. It doesn't remove the rust, but it does seal it and stop it from oxidizing any more. As far as what to coat it with, I'm not sure what paint would be best. Just make sure it's safe for the rats.


----------



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

From what I've heard it's much better to get rid of the rust before painting as the rust can actually make it harder for the paint to adhere properly. I'd use a good wire or steel wool brush or some aluminium foil dipped in white vinegar to scrub off any remaining rust. The vinegar should melt the rust right off after a few seconds. Once the rust is gone just dry those spots with a paper towel to get any excess vinegar/rust off. Alternatively you don't have to use white vinegar, you could just use the wire brush/foil, but it does make it much easier.

As for painting, I'd use either the non-toxic project enamel Plastikote or one of the non-toxic Rustoleum paints. I used Plastikote on my rust-bucket cage project and it worked a real treat. I'm not entirely sure if you can get Plastikote outside of the UK though... but I thought it'd be worth a mention.
To be honest though, as long as the paint is non-toxic/child-safe and it's suitable for use on metal, then it should be fine.

Regardless of what sort of paint you use, remember it's best to let a newly painted cage cure for at least 2 weeks in a ventilated spot first before you add rats.


----------

